# I feel myself improving!



## Wulf chan (Oct 28, 2009)

Today for example, on facebook I "interacted" with two people I barely know but would like to get to know, in a quite awesome way  at first I found myself contemplating whether to comment on their photo and it payed off! :boogie I had a really nice feeling when they replied, almost instantly, in a very friendly way. Ahaha I feel happy at the moment.
Other than that, I feel less anxiety when talking to people. Tbh the only problem that remains is what to say, rather than whether to actually say it. People I sit next to, I feel like I can talk to them, I guess i'm just stuck on what I could talk to them about :idea but I can talk normally :b
Positive thinking, HELPS. Trust me. I've forced myself to think positively this week and it pays off!

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's great to hear you overcoming your anxiety! :clap


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think if you cut yourself off from interacting and communicating with people for so long your thinking and perception of it becomes warped and you make it seem as if its such a complicated and difficult thing to do in your mind. But once you start doing it you realise how simple and easy it is and how friendly and willing to talk to you people actually are (for the most part anyway)


----------

